# Unterschiedliche Akku Ladezeiten Galaxy S5 mini



## martin_1988at (8. April 2016)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mein Galaxy S5 mini auflade, dauert es manchmal 4 Stunden, manchmal ist der Akku auch in 2 Stunden voll. Das Handy ist dabei eingeschaltet. Im Ultra Energiesparmodus dauert es auch oft 4 Stunden obwohl die ganzen Apps beendet sind. 
Einmal hatte ich das Ladegerät angeschlossen und die Prozentanzeige änderte sich kaum. Als ich das Handy kurz absteckte und wieder anschloss ging der Ladevorgang weiter.

Was kann die Ursache für die unterschiedliche Dauer sein?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Lg!


----------



## Goldthwait (8. April 2016)

Hi!

Ich kann dir zwar keine Lösung anbieten, aber ich dir versichern: Du bist mit dem Problem nicht allein.

Hab auch ein S5 mini und das lief anfangs echt super. Dann kam das Update auf Android 5 und seitdem macht es echt keinen Spaß mehr.

1. Hab es mal 50 % ans Ladegerät angeschlossen und nach 3 Stunden hat sich nichts getan. Habs dann während es angeschlossen war neu gestartet. Da tat sich dann auch endlich mal was bei der Prozentanzeige und es war dann nach der gewohnten Zeit aufgeladen. Kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen aber naja.
2. Hatte ne micro SD von Samsung drin nach dem Motto "Samsung sollte sich ja ganz gut mit Samsung vertragen".  Nach einiger Zeit war die nichtmehr lesbar und musste formatiert werden. Das wiederholte sich dann 2 Wochen später noch einmal. Hab jetzt eine von Kingston drin aber noch nicht viel damit gemacht. Muss ja nicht zwangsläufig am Telefon liegen.
3. Die automatische Anspassung der Helligkeit funktioniert manchmal nichtmehr. Ist echt super wenns mal extrem hell ist  Nach nem neustart geht es wieder.

Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes passiert. Macht deins vielleicht auch ähnliche Mucken?


----------



## martin_1988at (9. April 2016)

Hallo!

Ich hab noch Android 4.4.2 drauf. Grundsätzlich funktioniert das Gerät gut. Die unterschiedliche Ladezeit stört mich nicht wirklich. Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass mich mein Gegenüber beim telefonieren manchmal nur sehr leise hört. Eine Bekannte von mir hatte das selbe Problem. Scheint aber manchmal auch besser zu funktionieren. Wenn ich meine Stimme mit dem Diktiergerät am Handy aufnehme, höre ich mich eigentlich gut.


----------



## Darkseth (9. April 2016)

Dürfte entweder am Kabel liegen (wackelkontakte) oder auch am Netzteil selbst. Bin mir da zu 99% sicher besonders, wenn der Ladestatus sich kaum ändert, und es beim ab- und wieder dranstecken direkt los geht. ^^

Hab schon öfter mal gehört, dass die mitgelieferten kabel/Ladegeräte oft nicht so "qualitativ hochwertig" sind.


----------



## martin_1988at (9. April 2016)

Es wird aber angezeigt, dass geladen wird. Bei einem Wackelkontakt müsste doch die Anzeige über den Ladestatus hin und her wechseln. In der Regel wird der Akku auch geladen nur manchmal dauert es 2 Stunden und manchmal 4 Stunden. Mir kommt vor als ob es im Ultra Energiesparmodus länger dauern würde.


----------



## Darkseth (9. April 2016)

Möglich, dass der Durchsatz iwie "behindert" wird.
Hatte ne Freundin mit ihrem Samsung tablet auch ab und an. Angesteckt, wurde angezeigt dass es lädt, aber am nächsten Morgen immer noch leer.


----------



## martin_1988at (10. April 2016)

Ok, das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Interessant ist auch, wenn das Gerät ausgeschaltet ist, ladet es immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit. 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Ladeelektronik.


----------



## Mayday1980 (10. April 2016)

Nimm hin und wieder mal den akku raus damit der akku sich neu "kalibrieren" kann. War auch nen Prob beim Ace2


----------

